# Dopo mesi o anni ...



## Maltrattata (5 Dicembre 2010)

la mia futura soddisfazione:
ancora una volta mi ha UMILIATA, trattata da MERDA....

a breve, prima di natale, BABBO NATALE recapiterà alla moglie cornuta una letterina con le malefatte del marito... ma non solo con me, ma quelle da quando si è sposato...

alla fine dopo ANNI di sudditanza e AMORE, lui non merita nulla.

speriamo che la moglie capisca che porco maledetto ha accanto.
oppure che ci resti anche, ma deve sapere........

a volte il troppo amore che gli ho mostrato è sempre stato tramutato in debolezza mia e sudditanza....

ora basta.

abbiamo perso tutti quanti.


----------



## aristocat (5 Dicembre 2010)

Il miglior regalo di Natale che potresti farti è cavartelo dai piedi smettendola di frequentarlo. Sarebbe un gesto maturo e dignitoso.
Lascia perdere le contromosse subdole.​


----------



## aristocat (5 Dicembre 2010)

Comunque, vedo che i consigli che ti hanno già dato gli altri nel tuo primo intervento di Giugno, sono serviti a molto ...


----------



## Ste (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> la mia futura soddisfazione:
> ancora una volta mi ha UMILIATA, trattata da MERDA....
> 
> a breve, prima di natale, BABBO NATALE recapiterà alla moglie cornuta una letterina con le malefatte del marito... ma non solo con me, ma quelle da quando si è sposato...
> ...


 
sarà felicissima la moglie di ricevere quella letterina....forse è arrivato il momento di metterti da parte! 
La moglie deve sapere, certo prima fate il casino e poi volete far sapere, dovevate pensarci prima! adesso è troppo comodo, sei arrabbiata con lui e l'unico modo per fargliela pagare è far sapere tutto alla moglie!!
ma mentre tradiva la moglie (e quindi era già un uomo di M...) tu eri con lui senza se e senza ma..


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> la mia futura soddisfazione:
> ancora una volta mi ha UMILIATA, trattata da MERDA....
> 
> a breve, prima di natale, BABBO NATALE recapiterà alla moglie cornuta una letterina con le malefatte del marito... ma non solo con me, ma quelle da quando si è sposato...
> ...


Così passerai per quella pazza... lascia perdere. Chiudi e ricomincia.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2010)

Ste ha detto:


> sarà felicissima la moglie di ricevere quella letterina....forse è arrivato il momento di metterti da parte!
> La moglie deve sapere, certo prima fate il casino e poi volete far sapere, dovevate pensarci prima! adesso è troppo comodo, sei arrabbiata con lui e l'unico modo per fargliela pagare è far sapere tutto alla moglie!!
> ma mentre tradiva la moglie (e quindi era già un uomo di M...) tu eri con lui senza se e senza ma..


 
Da traditrice ti quoto:up:


----------



## xfactor (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> la mia futura soddisfazione:
> ancora una volta mi ha UMILIATA, trattata da MERDA....
> 
> a breve, prima di natale, BABBO NATALE recapiterà alla moglie cornuta una letterina con le malefatte del marito... ma non solo con me, ma quelle da quando si è sposato...
> ...



Una letterina inviala a Babbo Natale che ti faccia risavire


----------



## Maltrattata (5 Dicembre 2010)

facile essere TRADITORI e pretendere di rovinare solo la mia vita.... eh no...

affondo io allora affondiamo tutti.

mi ha fatto mangiare molta merda..... ora basta........ che la mangi anche sua moglie.

volevo solo chiarire che non sono andata a cercarlo io, anzi. quando mi conobbe iniziò a farmi una corte spietata, diceva di amarmi, che non poteva vivere senza di me, che odiava la moglie.....

MENZOGNE, e mi fece innamorare.

ho passato momenti terribili.

ora basta.

cmq non cerco il vostro benestare. magari volevo sapere se qualcuno ha esperienza con questa situazione. e se qualcuno l'ha già fatto.


----------



## Maltrattata (5 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da traditrice ti quoto:up:



è lui che ha sempre cercato me.... non sai la storia quindi non partire in quinta.

io mi sono fatta da parte da qualche mese. vivo benissimo :up:


----------



## aristocat (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> è lui che ha sempre cercato me.... non sai la storia quindi non partire in quinta.
> 
> io mi sono fatta da parte da qualche mese. *vivo benissimo* :up:


se vivi benissimo così, che bisogno c'è di inasprire gli animi della famiglia del tuo ex -- famiglia che in fondo non c'entra nulla con le vostre questioni


----------



## aristocat (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> eh no...
> 
> affondo io allora affondiamo tutti.
> 
> mi ha fatto mangiare molta merda..... ora basta........* che la mangi anche sua moglie.*


ma cosa c'entra lei scusa


----------



## Maltrattata (5 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra lei scusa


tanto l'ha sempre tradita... mica sono stata l'unica.....


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> tanto l'ha sempre tradita... mica sono stata l'unica.....



Quindi sapere che lei soffre (e da prima di te) ti rende serena


----------



## Maltrattata (5 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi sapere che lei soffre (e da prima di te) ti rende serena


scusate forse non sapete quanto ho sofferto io e quanto male mi abbia fatto questa persona.

mi spiace x lei, ma è l'unico motivo x farla pagare a lui. è il minimo x quel che mi ha fatto.


----------



## aristocat (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> tanto l'ha sempre tradita... mica sono stata l'unica.....


sì ma cosa c'entra con te, quella donna.

Fregatene, leccati le tue ferite e trai da questa delusione d'amore una lezione di vita.

"Babbo Natale" non esiste e quindi gli stronzi come il tuo ex non cambiano, il miracolo non potrai farlo tu cambiandogli il DNA  :blank:. 

Tutto qui.


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> scusate forse non sapete quanto ho sofferto io e quanto male mi abbia fatto questa persona.
> 
> mi spiace x lei, ma è l'unico motivo x farla pagare a lui. è il minimo x quel che mi ha fatto.



:ira: non no, cosi non va ... e' un atteggiamento mafioso, colpire un innocente per far soffrire un fetente ... non sta bene.


----------



## Ste (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> scusate forse non sapete quanto ho sofferto io e quanto male mi abbia fatto questa persona.
> 
> mi spiace x lei, ma è l'unico motivo x farla pagare a lui. è il minimo x quel che mi ha fatto.


 

tipico atteggiamento dell'amante abbandonata! 
prima li coprite e poi volete urlarlo a tutti!!
il minimo che puoi fare tu è fare la tua vita lasciando stare quella povera crista. 
Un giorno se mai lui avrà le palle di dirle tutto, lei capirà da sola chi avrà davanti!! 
ti stai vendicando nel modo peggiore, non è giusto far soffire altre persone!! lui è uno stronzo senza ombra di dubbio..ma la moglie che colpa ne ha??


----------



## Rita1973 (5 Dicembre 2010)

qui m intrometto....

allora nulla da eccepire che lui sia un grandissimo STRXXX,
nulla da eccepire che certe persone riescono a farci imbambolare come niente (ma dopo un analisi mi son detta.. chi va con lo zoppo impara a zoppiccare ma solo perchè sussite una motiviazione di fondo, e così loro ci hannno imbambolato, ma NOI che siamo responsabilli al 100% della NOSTRA vita glielo abbiamo permesso cara...., eh si la colpa è anche nostra sai!!! anzi !!!).

Fatto sta LUI e uno STRX... ma sii felice che non sia tuo marito, che lei se lo tenesse no?

Lei che centra? Vuoi mettere che non si sia accorta mai di nulla? Ma daiiiiiii...
Certo che ti ha amato,  come ha amato ed ama la moglie.. ma questo amore.. non supera l'amore che LUI prova per SE STESSO!!!!

Tu credi di sentirti meglio dopo? Io ho tutti i contatti della moglie, e la connosco, e abbiamo amici in comune, ma sinceramente già mi fa pena così, e non voglio aggiungere altro dolore,  allla fine nel bene o nel male, siamo state noi a frequentare una persona che sapevamo esesre impegnata, siamo noi entrate come ladri nella loro vita, con tutti i rischi ed i pericoli.

Non ti ha scelta? bhe, pace, anche una comunissima storia d'amore tra due persone single saarebbe potuta finire no?

In fondo in fondo, forse siamo gelose di ciò che  NOI non abbiamo, e cioè una famiglia (non ho letto la tua storia e da ciò che scrivi qui sembra che sia molto giovane e ancora con meno esperienze di me scusa non è un offesa),  ma tu vorresti veramente un uomo di facciata accanto a te?
O che cmq possa amarti ma contemporaneamente amare altre? O comunque un uomo la cui pelle mani bocca, bacino e tocchino nello stesso giorno altre donne?

Pensaci. E lascia che ognuno si cuocia nel suo brodo, ognuno alla fine pagherà, la vità è questa, noi stiamo in parte pagando, ma guarda che non abbiamo finito neanche noi di pagare eh!!

Mettiti tranquilla, evitalo, la miglior vendetta è cancellare quella persona... prima con i modi (niente sms, niente risposte) poi dentro, la devi cancellare dentro di te!


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> In fondo in fondo, forse siamo gelose di ciò che NOI non abbiamo, e cioè una famiglia


Credi davvero che possa essere così? Beh allora il desiderio di vendicarsi sulla famiglia ci starebbe tutto. Mah capisco i momenti di rabbia ma facendo in questo modo Maltrattata non ne esci più eh. Forse è proprio questo che vuoi, che ti ami o ti odi ma che dipenda da te. Pensaci.


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2010)

... ma uno libero  no eh? ... troppo semplice  e' vietato dalla legge ... eppure ce ne sono a milioni :rotfl: :mrgreen:


----------



## Maltrattata (5 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma uno libero  no eh? ... troppo semplice  e' vietato dalla legge ... eppure ce ne sono a milioni :rotfl: :mrgreen:


che battute fuoriluogo in un forum di corna... sei cornuta o cornificatrice? se no che ci stai a fare qui?
:rotfl:


----------



## Rita1973 (5 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Credi davvero che possa essere così? Beh allora il desiderio di vendicarsi sulla famiglia ci starebbe tutto. Mah capisco i momenti di rabbia ma facendo in questo modo Maltrattata non ne esci più eh. Forse è proprio questo che vuoi, che ti ami o ti odi ma che dipenda da te. Pensaci.


No non ci sta proprio il desiderio di vendicarsi.... è un gioco perverso, è come graffiare la auto nuova del vicinno, sarebbbe una cosa mostruosa da persona cattiva dentro!
Ma credo sia necessario capire il perchè si voglia vendicarsi!
Demolendo una cosa che noi non abbiamo... se lui fosse stato single... avrebbe lei tutta questa  voglia di vendetta?
Io potevo vendicarmii, lo posso fare tutt'ora, ma lo  trovo una cosa orribile primo,  secondo ho colpa anche io di ciò che è successo.
Poi siamo sinceri, mettiamo che lascino le mogli (succede più spesso di ciò che si pensa, anche se di solito sonno le mogli a dare aut aut) Noi poi vorremmo un uomo così accanto? cosa ci fa credere chhe non possa tradire anche noi? E' questo che mi fa pensare, vorremmo veramente un uomo così accanto?
Il mio mi disse che si era innamorato di una, in un periodo di riflessione dalla moglie, viva da solo,  ma non è riuscito a fare il paso successivo, è ritornata da lei, dopo questa  storia, dopo ha trovato un altra amante...
bhe io un uomo STRxx Senza Palle egoista e narciso non lo voglio... lho capito tardi ma in tempo .... 
Niente vendette, sono cose assurde. La colpa ripeto è anche nostra!!
Ci imbambolano perchè glielo lasciamo fare...


----------



## Rita1973 (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> che battute fuoriluogo in un forum di corna... sei cornuta o cornificatrice? se no che ci stai a fare qui?
> :rotfl:


Tutto è tranne fuoriluogo, ha ragione.... non si può rubare a casa di un ladro.. pensa a questa massima...... non possiamo rubare amore da persone che rubano amore altrui, il tuo, di sua moglie, di tante altre solo per il PORPRIO EGOISTICO AMORE.
se non fosse stato sposato non soffiriresti così della sete di vendetta


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (5 Dicembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> No non ci sta proprio il desiderio di vendicarsi.... è un gioco perverso, è come graffiare la auto nuova del vicinno, sarebbbe una cosa mostruosa da persona cattiva dentro!
> Ma credo sia necessario capire il perchè si voglia vendicarsi!
> Demolendo una cosa che noi non abbiamo... se lui fosse stato single... avrebbe lei tutta questa voglia di vendetta?
> Io potevo vendicarmii, lo posso fare tutt'ora, ma lo trovo una cosa orribile primo, secondo ho colpa anche io di ciò che è successo.
> ...


Brava, il problema è tutto lì. In amore carnefice e vittima sono complici e si scambiano di sovente il ruolo....


----------



## Maltrattata (5 Dicembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Tutto è tranne fuoriluogo, ha ragione.... non si può rubare a casa di un ladro.. pensa a questa massima...... non possiamo rubare amore da persone che rubano amore altrui, il tuo, di sua moglie, di tante altre solo per il PORPRIO EGOISTICO AMORE.
> se non fosse stato sposato non soffiriresti così della sete di vendetta



non capisco come tu possa parlare di me quando non conosci minimamente la mia storia.....


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> che battute fuoriluogo in un forum di corna... sei cornuta o cornificatrice? se no *che ci stai a fare qui?*
> :rotfl:



A leggere le persone stupide, egoiste come te, che nella vita molte volte vanno a sbattere contro muri gomma volontariamente. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rita1973 (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> non capisco come tu possa parlare di me quando non conosci minimamente la mia storia.....


Hai aperto un post no? vuoi vendicarti no? ho semplicemnte scritto ciò che penso. ti ho puntato il dito?

Se non vuoi che altri intervengano, prendi allora il post dove hai scritto la tua sotria o fa un elenco chiuso solo per coloro che la conoscono.

Scusa di aver invaso  il tuo spazio ......


----------



## Maltrattata (5 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A leggere le persone stupide, egoiste come te, che nella vita molte volte vanno a sbattere contro muri gomma volontariamente. :mrgreen:



stupida sarai tu... egoista io? tu sei evidentemente ignorante e non sai leggere.

nessuno ti dice di commentare i miei post se pensi che sia stupida.
vecchia gallina acida :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Maltrattata (5 Dicembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Hai aperto un post no? vuoi vendicarti no? ho semplicemnte scritto ciò che penso. ti ho puntato il dito?
> 
> Se non vuoi che altri intervengano, prendi allora il post dove hai scritto la tua sotria o fa un elenco chiuso solo per coloro che la conoscono.
> 
> Scusa di aver invaso  il tuo spazio ......



ho chiesto una opinione sul dire al cornuto che ha le corna.

siamo andati off topic mi pare.


----------



## fatata56 (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> la mia futura soddisfazione:
> ancora una volta mi ha UMILIATA, trattata da MERDA....
> 
> a breve, prima di natale, BABBO NATALE recapiterà alla moglie cornuta una letterina con le malefatte del marito... ma non solo con me, ma quelle da quando si è sposato...
> ...


Beh la tua é una reazione da "donna piccola" lasciatelo dire!
Denota a mio parere poco carattere, pensi che ti farà stare meglio pensare di fare a pezzi la vita di un'altra donna che come unica pecca magari ha solo quella di avere un marito farfallone?
Nel momento in cui hai cominciato una relazione con un uomo sposato e l'hai fatto come libera scelta senza alcun tipo di costrizione che senso ha raccontare alla moglie le scorribande del marito?
E poi scusa ma che rapporto hai instaurato con questo uomo che chiami "porco maledetto"?
Io proprio questi gesti vili non li approvo né li capisco


----------



## Rita1973 (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> ho chiesto una opinione sul dire al cornuto che ha le corna.
> 
> siamo andati off topic mi pare.


Credo che io l'italiano lo sappia ancora leggere, e credo pure che ho scrcitto in proposito della vendetta...
ok vuoi una risposta asettica e sintetica....

NON FARLO E' DA MESCHINI.

OK VAI  VENDICATI E PRENDI CONN TE TUTTE LE CONSEGUENZE.

se non vuoi pareri e suggerimenti ma era solo un elogio a te stessa per la tua decisione, credo potevi premetterlo al tuo post.


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> stupida sarai tu... egoista io? tu sei evidentemente ignorante e non sai leggere.
> 
> nessuno ti dice di commentare i miei post se pensi che sia stupida.
> *vecchia gallina acida* :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ci conosciamo? ... la "leghista" e' tornata :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:


Della serie: Cambia la sella, ma l'asino e' lo stesso :mrgreen: .​


----------



## fatata56 (5 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A leggere le persone stupide, egoiste come te, che nella vita molte volte vanno a sbattere contro muri gomma volontariamente. :mrgreen:


 :up::up::up:
Anche se mi auguro chenon pensi la stessa cosa di me!!!!


----------



## Maltrattata (5 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci conosciamo? ... la "leghista" e' tornata :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Della serie: Cambia la sella, ma l'asino e' lo stesso :mrgreen: .​



? scusa non capisco... ma sono ben leghista.... cara comunista ahah:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> Anche se mi auguro chenon pensi la stessa cosa di me!!!!


Che ci azzecchi tu cara  ... questa e' tutta tro..a


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> La colpa ripeto è anche nostra!!
> Ci imbambolano perchè glielo lasciamo fare...


:up: brava Rita.


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> ? scusa non capisco... ma sono ben leghista.... cara *comunista* ahah:rotfl:


... sei piu' comunista di me ... visto che spargi prole a destra e a sinistra :mrgreen: ... cosa cerchi il settimo? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Maltrattata (5 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che ci azzecchi tu cara  ... questa e' tutta tro..a


attenta a come parli...  molto attenta....


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> attenta a come parli...  molto attenta....




Vai a:

:gabinetto:​


----------



## Maltrattata (5 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vai a:
> 
> :gabinetto:​



sei un po' frustrata? mi fai ridere..... vai a curarti le rughe e il zervel... esco a fare un bell'aperitivo  ciao!!!


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> sei un po' frustrata? mi fai ridere..... vai a curarti le rughe e il zervel... esco a fare un bell'aperitivo  ciao!!!


Tu cura le tue ... che ne hai :mrgreen: e tante ... ricordati di mettere il"cosino" nell'orecchio  e lavati i piedi prima di andare a letto :rotfl: c'e' chi ha detto che ti puzzano :mrgreen: ...




Salut!

:cincin2:​


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> sei un po' frustrata? mi fai ridere..... vai a curarti le rughe e il zervel... esco a fare un bell'aperitivo  ciao!!!


Il zervel?


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci conosciamo? ... la "leghista" e' tornata :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Della serie: Cambia la sella, ma l'asino e' lo stesso :mrgreen: .​


Io non credo proprio sia lei. Una brutta imitazione forse...


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Io non credo proprio sia lei. Una brutta imitazione forse...


MK, non ti chiedo di schierarti, pero' per favore mettiti da parte.


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> MK, non ti chiedo di schierarti, pero' per favore mettiti da parte.


Ok, dicevo solo la mia.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> è lui che ha sempre cercato me.... non sai la storia quindi non partire in quinta.
> 
> io mi sono fatta da parte da qualche mese. vivo benissimo :up:


Ho letto il tuo 3d di giugno. Se vivessi benissimo non avresto tutto questo astio.
Io non ti ho chiesto se ti sei fatta da parte. 
Hai avuto una relazione con un uomo sposato (come me del resto) e purtroppo, sbaglierò ma, quando si hanno relazioni così possono andare bene o male ma sono profondamente convinta che l'altra famiglia vada lasciata fuori da tutto questo.
Qualunque torto ti abbia fatto è giusto che tu lo chiarisca con lui, lasciando stare lei.
Trovo sbagliato (sempre mia opinione personale) conivolgere terze persone.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> tanto l'ha sempre tradita... mica sono stata l'unica.....


Affari suoi non tuoi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> facile essere TRADITORI e pretendere di rovinare solo la mia vita.... eh no...
> 
> affondo io allora affondiamo tutti.
> 
> ...


Una donna che si innamora delle menzogne?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> se vivi benissimo così, che bisogno c'è di inasprire gli animi della famiglia del tuo ex -- famiglia che in fondo non c'entra nulla con le vostre questioni



:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Una donna che si innamora delle menzogne?


Figuriamoci...
Le donne non solo si innamorano delle menzogne...ma anche se le sposano eh?
Vedrai qui, vedrai là, ti prometto che...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Maltrattata (5 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Una donna che si innamora delle menzogne?



l'ho scoperto EX POST che erano menzogne, purtroppo


----------



## Maltrattata (5 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu cura le tue ... che ne hai :mrgreen: e tante ... ricordati di mettere il"cosino" nell'orecchio  e lavati i piedi prima di andare a letto :rotfl: c'e' chi ha detto che ti puzzano :mrgreen: ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu mi fai paura, ma sei psicopatica?
ma che vuoi?

fammi il piacere di non intervenire + nei miei post e lasciami in pace.
non disturbarmi più.

grazie.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Una donna che si innamora delle menzogne?


Ti spiego meglio contessa...
Gli uomini mi hanno sempre detto che sono uno sfigato perchè non so raccontare alle donne le cose che loro amano sentirsi dire no? Anzi mi hanno detto che se sapessi raccontare palle e fingere le varie scenette tipo...l'incompreso, quello maltrattato dalla moglie, quello che ecc..e.cc...ecc...avrei chiavato molto di più...
Dalla mia esperienza invece ho capito che con le balle intorti solo le donne stupide e ingenue...che appunto sono disposte a credere a tutto ciò che racconti...

Capisco che una donna intelligente come te non abbia certi problemi...so quanto ti innervosisci se arriva il tipo di turno a fare il narciso con te...

Ah vengo a prenderti sotto casa con la mia super auto e qui e là no? Vero? VEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?
Aspetta e spera...faccetta nera...
CREDICI XD.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> l'ho scoperto EX POST che erano menzogne, purtroppo


Mi dispiace.
So quanto male fa vedere svilita la propria buona fede, e venire usati per scopi biechi...lo so.
Ma per me, fatto fuori il bugiardo...che problemi ci sono?
Povera moglie...secondo me, sa già tutto senza che glielo racconti tu...oramai non può più avere stima di un uomo del genere...e inutile infierire su un morto vivente...lascia perdere e fatti la tua vita...che te frega?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> l'ho scoperto EX POST che erano menzogne, purtroppo


Scusami a me continua a stupire che una ci possa credere.
Statesticamente quanti uomini lasciano la moglie per l'amante?
A me già quello farebbe pensare.
Però non so a me non è capitato....quindi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> l'ho scoperto EX POST che erano menzogne, purtroppo


Ma prima di innamorarti avresti dovuto verificare.

Ci si innamora di ciò che dice un uomo o di ciò che è?

Poi ognuno crede a ciò che vuole credere, è quasi banale dirlo.


----------



## Maltrattata (5 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusami a me continua a stupire che una ci possa credere.
> Statesticamente quanti uomini lasciano la moglie per l'amante?
> A me già quello farebbe pensare.
> Però non so a me non è capitato....quindi



1) a una mia cara amica era successo: ora convivono da 4 anni e sono felici! lui lasciò la moglie dopo poco tempo

2) ho avuto prima di questo 2 fidanzati che mi avevano sempre trattata bene e ancora oggi siamo amici. quindi non avevo esperienze NEGATIVE. anzi, potevo ritenermi fortunata. rispetto e sincerità ci sono sempre stati nelle mie relazioni.

x quello ho creduto a lui.
x questi due motivi.


----------



## Maltrattata (5 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma prima di innamorarti avresti dovuto verificare.
> 
> Ci si innamora di ciò che dice un uomo o di ciò che è?
> 
> Poi ognuno crede a ciò che vuole credere, è quasi banale dirlo.


scusate ma l'amore è irrazionale.
uno cosa si mette a verificare?
sì verifico poi mi innamoro. o non mi innamoro.
non esiste. se si ama davvero non esiste sto discorso


----------



## Maltrattata (5 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi dispiace.
> So quanto male fa vedere svilita la propria buona fede, e venire usati per scopi biechi...lo so.
> Ma per me, fatto fuori il bugiardo...che problemi ci sono?
> Povera moglie...secondo me, sa già tutto senza che glielo racconti tu...oramai non può più avere stima di un uomo del genere...e inutile infierire su un morto vivente...lascia perdere e fatti la tua vita...che te frega?


ciao mi hai mandato un messaggio? non riesco a vederlo ho solo una notifica nella mail :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> scusate ma l'amore è irrazionale.
> uno cosa si mette a verificare?
> sì verifico poi mi innamoro. o non mi innamoro.
> non esiste. se si ama davvero non esiste sto discorso


L'amore è composto da:

emotività-sentimento-comportamento.

irrazionalmente è come lo vivi tu.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> scusate ma l'amore è irrazionale.
> uno cosa si mette a verificare?
> sì verifico poi mi innamoro. o non mi innamoro.
> non esiste. se si ama davvero non esiste sto discorso


Certo che è irrazionale. Certo che ci si innamora. ma se lui è sposato si sa a cosa si va incontro indipendentemente da quello che lui dice.
A fatti ha mai fatto il tentativo di lasciare la moglie?
La tua amica è un caso raro......sempre secondo me


----------



## Rita1973 (5 Dicembre 2010)

Intervengo.....

allora ci sono tipologie di perrsone che riescono a costruire dei castelli attorno che purtorppo gli altri ignenui e stupidi non vedonno che si svaldano con un soffio di vento.. semplicemente perchè sono costruiti molto bene...

Ci sono uomini che riescono a portare avanti una doppia vita tranquillamente purtroppo... facendo credere all'amante di essere single.. ma impegnati con il lavoro, e mettono incinta pure le amanti, ed entrano nelle famiglie dell e amanti...

Mica racconto film, racconto cose che in parte ho vissuto in prima persone ed in parte ho visto con i miei occhi,  storie successe a conoscienti etc...

Diciamo che meschinità e forse ingenuità e fiducia nel prossimo giocano un bel ruolo ehhhhhh.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> ciao mi hai mandato un messaggio? non riesco a vederlo ho solo una notifica nella mail :up:


Mandami una mail tu, attraverso il mio profilo...vediamo se così possiamo parlare..:up:


----------



## Papero (5 Dicembre 2010)

Ciao. ho letto bene la tua storia. Fai bene a sputtanarlo perchè una grossa testa di cazzo ma non ti aspettare reazioni strane di sua moglie.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma prima di innamorarti avresti dovuto verificare.
> 
> Ci si innamora di ciò che dice un uomo o di ciò che è?
> 
> Poi ognuno crede a ciò che vuole credere, è quasi banale dirlo.


ahahahahah

Azz.. esorti le altre ad essere razionali, quando te hai ammesso di esserti sposata per?

boh?

salvo poi darti alla pazza gioia in corso d'opera...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

questo post e' un capolavoro di predica/giudizio ad capocchiam e di coerenza/razionalita' ancora deppiu'..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> scusate ma l'amore è irrazionale.
> uno cosa si mette a verificare?
> sì verifico poi mi innamoro. o non mi innamoro.
> non esiste. se si ama davvero non esiste sto discorso


Ma scusa una cosa...
L'amore è irrazionale nell'adolescenza.
Nell'età matura appunto l'amore nasce per conoscenza di quello che uno è. In poche parole lo scopri.
Poi appunto l'amore cresce o muore a seconda di quello che scopri no? Tu puoi essere innamorata di me finchè vuoi, ma se mi molli certe mazzate, io smetto di amarti all'istante e inizia a montarmi la rabbia.
Si ama da pazzi, mai da stupidi.
Se hai amato da stupida, incassa il colpo e amen.
Se sto deficente continua a stressarti la vita, lo denunci no?
Che problemi ci sono?

Però dai sono casi tipici...quello che dice di essere separato e poi non è vero...sempre le solite menate...quello che ti dice che sta edificando una villa per te....

SI vede che tu eri in una fase in cui eri disposta ad innamorarti...no?

Caso mai in certe situazioni una donna ha paura di innamorarsi, perchè poi perde il controllo della situazione.
Se una donna ha bisogno sempre di controllare la situazione soffre, appunto perchè reprime e non vive i suoi sentimenti.

Tanti anni fa, mia moglie mi disse: " Cosa credi? Avevo già deciso di lasciarti!".
Ecco, dieci secondi dopo ho smesso di amarla. 
Ci vado d'accordo, le voglio bene, la proteggo...tutto quel che vuole...ma l'amore è un'altra cosa per me.
Se una l'unica cosa che sa fare difronte ai miei problemi è lasciarmi...preferisco farmi i cazzi miei...e non parlarti mai più dei miei problemi.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> 1) a una mia cara amica era successo: ora convivono da 4 anni e sono felici! lui lasciò la moglie dopo poco tempo
> 
> 2) ho avuto prima di questo *2 fidanzati* che mi avevano sempre trattata bene e ancora oggi siamo amici. quindi non avevo esperienze NEGATIVE. anzi, potevo ritenermi fortunata. rispetto e sincerità ci sono sempre stati nelle mie relazioni.
> 
> ...


e com'erano liberi o anche quelli "occupati"??:mrgreen:

no giusto per sapere se sei recidiva...

Maltratta' occhio a non passare il Natale e capodanno all'ospedale...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Intervengo.....
> 
> allora ci sono tipologie di perrsone che riescono a costruire dei castelli attorno che purtorppo gli altri ignenui e stupidi non vedonno che si svaldano con un soffio di vento.. semplicemente perchè sono costruiti molto bene...
> 
> ...


Allora spartiamo le colpe...perchè sti pezzi di merda...mi fanno schifo...50% ai bastardi e 50% alle ingenue no?

Cazzo...io che ero l'orco buono...ho provato su mia pelle vedere la ragazzina che amavo andare con il palestrato...

Sai come mi sono salvato?
Dalla sua compagna di banco no?
Ma dai Pincy, ma non vedi che è stupida? Ci sono qua io no?

E da lì iniziò la mia carriera...
Ostinato ad avere un bacio da una che non me lo dava perchè chiedevo, e dietro l'angolo strabaciato da un'altra che mi diceva...vuoi baciarmi? Andiamo a baciarci?

A volte finiamo nei casini...perchè cazzo ci ostiniamo tutti i costi con una persona...

Ho bisogno di un bacio? 
Chi se ne frega chi me lo da...io voglio un bacio.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahahahah
> 
> Azz.. esorti le altre ad essere razionali, quando te hai ammesso di esserti sposata per?
> 
> ...


Sbagli stermi...
Lei sapeva chi sposava.
Mai visto la contessa lamentarsi di suo marito eh?
Appunto: non gioca ai dadi, non si ubriaca al bar, non va con le puttane, è un vincente su tutti i fronti.
QUello che ammiro della contessa è che come moglie...cazzo farebbe invidia a molti di noi...
Ok...casso si concede qualche capricetto...ma mica lo nega anche a lui no?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao. ho letto bene la tua storia. Fai bene a sputtanarlo perchè una grossa testa di cazzo ma non ti aspettare reazioni strane di sua moglie.


Appunto: un conto è avere lì il marito davanti e fargli fare una figura di merda solenne...un conto è mandare una lettera che la moglie può benissimo cestinare...
Se ci dev'essere una mattanza...meglio assistere no?


----------



## Sterminator (5 Dicembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> No non ci sta proprio il desiderio di vendicarsi.... è un gioco perverso, è come graffiare la auto nuova del vicinno, sarebbbe una cosa mostruosa da persona cattiva dentro!
> Ma credo sia necessario capire il perchè si voglia vendicarsi!
> Demolendo una cosa che noi non abbiamo... se lui fosse stato single... avrebbe lei tutta questa  voglia di vendetta?
> Io potevo vendicarmii, lo posso fare tutt'ora, ma lo  trovo una cosa orribile primo,  secondo ho colpa anche io di ciò che è successo.
> ...


Ottimo per lucidita'....

mi dispiace solo che tutta questa lucidita' ex post l'avrai ottenuta a costo di parecchia sofferenza.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagli stermi...
> Lei sapeva chi sposava.
> Mai visto la contessa lamentarsi di suo marito eh?
> Appunto: non gioca ai dadi, non si ubriaca al bar, non va con le puttane, è un vincente su tutti i fronti.
> ...


Ma vi rendete conto che siete ridicoli?

Trombate sia voi che le/i vostri consorti ognuno per i cazzi vostri e vi spacciate anche come coppie al punto da insegnare agli altri?

maddeche'???

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

scusi se rido Conte, ma spesso ho dei dubbi sul fatto che esistiate veramente e non siate solo un bluff...anche se sinceramente me ne sbatto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> che battute fuoriluogo in un forum di corna... sei cornuta o cornificatrice? se no che ci stai a fare qui?
> :rotfl:


Vacci piano... questa tua battuta e' un po' fuori luogo e poco delicata


----------



## Rita1973 (5 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ottimo per lucidita'....
> 
> mi dispiace solo che tutta questa lucidita' ex post l'avrai ottenuta a costo di parecchia sofferenza.


ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh si vero verissimo ed una da poco... ma pace.... bisogna farsi le ossa no???


----------



## xfactor (5 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Vacci piano... questa tua battuta e' un po' fuori luogo e poco delicata




anche tu? ma non sai leggere?

ekkepalleeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma vi rendete conto che siete ridicoli?
> 
> Trombate sia voi che le/i vostri consorti ognuno per i cazzi vostri e vi spacciate anche come coppie al punto da insegnare agli altri?
> 
> ...


ma che dici...io e la contessa non siamo una coppia...
Il rapporto è basato su affinità elettive: te le spiego...lei ha sviluppata la mia parte maschile al femminile, io quella sua femminile, al maschile...
Come dire..." Tra veci se intendemo!".
Non so dirti se ci amiamo, o se ci piaciamo...
Ma...ci intendiamo...molto ma molto bene...
E fin'ora le cose sono andate come rispettivamente avevamo previsto...per cui...se io dico a lei..."senti...cosa mi verrà da questa situazione?" lei.." Un pugno di mosche!".
So che poi non posso andare a piangere da lei con il pugno di mosche perchè mi fanculizza...
So che è meglio evitare quel pugno e tirare i remi in barca.

Io sono eusebius e lei florestan e viceversa...
ascolta...

Questa è lei...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee0VELlkprg

e questo sono io...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp45P5hflFg&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh si vero verissimo ed una da poco... ma pace.... bisogna farsi le ossa no???


Si senza morire dentro però...


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> anche tu? ma non sai leggere?
> 
> ekkepalleeeeeeeeeeee!




... e che deve leggere Sabina  deve leggere che tu e Maltrattata siete due "Disturbati"?



PS Sabina, grazie .


----------



## Sabina (5 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> scusate ma l'amore è irrazionale.
> uno cosa si mette a verificare?
> sì verifico poi mi innamoro. o non mi innamoro.
> non esiste. se si ama davvero non esiste sto discorso


Penso che Chiara intendesse che col tempo sono i fatti che dimostrano ciò che veramente uno prova, non ci si deve fermare alle sole parole.
Comunque anche secondo me lascia stare la moglie, che e' solo un'altra vittima come te. Se proprio vuoi vendicarti fallo in un altro modo. Ricorda che l'indifferenza e' la vendetta migliore, specialmente se lui ti cerca ancora. La rabbia e' l'altra faccia dell'amore.


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ...
> 
> e questo sono io...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp45P5hflFg&feature=related



Pincetone :mrgreen: con ti tacchi e i capelli sciolti vieni bene sai   ...


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e com'erano liberi o anche quelli "occupati"??:mrgreen:
> 
> no giusto per sapere se sei recidiva...
> 
> ...




Stermi'  per favore  non ti rimbambire pure tu  please!


----------



## Sterminator (5 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma che dici...io e la contessa non siamo una coppia...
> Il rapporto è basato su affinità elettive: te le spiego...lei ha sviluppata la mia parte maschile al femminile, io quella sua femminile, al maschile...
> Come dire..." Tra veci se intendemo!".
> Non so dirti se ci amiamo, o se ci piaciamo...
> ...



Vabbe', ognuno si diverte come puote...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi'  per favore  non ti rimbambire pure tu  please!


Mari', lo sai, e' che me diverto co' chi se diverte a pija' pe' culo....

per me e' segno d'esse dei falliti per sborroneggiare nei fora...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari', lo sai, e' che me diverto co' chi se diverte a pija' pe' culo....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



In questo caso OK!

:up:​


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pincetone :mrgreen: con ti tacchi e i capelli sciolti vieni bene sai   ...


Scema il pezzo di musica no?
Carnaval op 9 è un capolavoro assoluto di Schumann, dove appunto trasforma un certo materiale, per fare delle miniature, oltre alle maschere mette anche gli amici...Chopin, la morosa, Chiarina...e sè stesso nelle due anime in cui amava sdoppiarsi...le due anime del romanticismo quella veemente ( Matraini) e quella sognante (Pinceton)...

Ma ascolta che musica Schumann adotta per esprimere il sentimento verso Chiarina (Clara)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9ESly9uTIY

Inutile dire che l'esecuzione di Cirano è superba!


----------



## Sterminator (5 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> In questo caso OK!
> 
> :up:​


c'e' un'aggiunta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe', ognuno si diverte come puote...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Certo...di quei circhi che non sai...
Stermì...lassace sognà,,,che mi fa bene ogni tanto dimenticare la dura realtà...no?


----------



## Sterminator (5 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scema il pezzo di musica no?
> Carnaval op 9 è un capolavoro assoluto di Schumann, dove appunto trasforma un certo materiale, per fare delle miniature, oltre alle maschere mette anche gli amici...Chopin, la morosa, Chiarina...e sè stesso nelle due anime in cui amava sdoppiarsi...le due anime del romanticismo quella veemente ( Matraini) e quella sognante (Pinceton)...
> 
> Ma ascolta che musica Schumann adotta per esprimere il sentimento verso Chiarina (Clara)
> ...


ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (5 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...di quei circhi che non sai...
> Stermì...lassace sognà,,,che mi fa bene ogni tanto dimenticare la dura realtà...no?


Ah per carita', se sfociare nel ridicolo vi fa stare meglio, che dirvi......

solo che cosi' peggiorate...


----------



## Sabina (5 Dicembre 2010)

*Conte*

..... romanticismo all'ennesima potenza.... ma sei cosi' anche con le tue "amiche"? Cosa prova la donna per l'uomo romantico... intendo romantico puro, non provolone?


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Scema il pezzo di musica no?*
> Carnaval op 9 è un capolavoro assoluto di Schumann, dove appunto trasforma un certo materiale, per fare delle miniature, oltre alle maschere mette anche gli amici...Chopin, la morosa, Chiarina...e sè stesso nelle due anime in cui amava sdoppiarsi...le due anime del romanticismo quella veemente ( Matraini) e quella sognante (Pinceton)...
> 
> Ma ascolta che musica Schumann adotta per esprimere il sentimento verso Chiarina (Clara)
> ...


Scemo tu che non hai capito che scherzavo :ar:


Comunque ... questo pezzo e' struggente :up: bello!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scemo tu che non hai capito che scherzavo :ar:
> 
> 
> Comunque ... questo pezzo e' struggente :up: bello!


Si che ho capito che scherzavi no?
Ho fatto il cazzone no?


----------



## Sterminator (5 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scemo tu che non hai capito che scherzavo :ar:
> 
> 
> Comunque ... questo pezzo e' struggente :up: bello!


Comunque che se deve fa pe' rimedia' na' ciulada ravanando in un forum...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si che ho capito che scherzavi no?
> Ho fatto il _*cazzone*_ no?



Pincetone  come lo fai tu  nessuno mai :applauso: :up:


----------



## xfactor (5 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e che deve leggere Sabina  deve leggere che tu e Maltrattata siete due "Disturbati"?
> 
> 
> 
> PS Sabina, grazie .


Disturbati?
Stella chiedi scusa e farò in modo di non aver letto!


----------



## Sterminator (5 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> Disturbati?
> Stella chiedi scusa e farò in modo di non aver letto!


La seconda che hai detto, allora...

...guadagni tempo e vai a fare la nanna prima visto che domani devi andare a sgobbare presto!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Comunque che se deve fa pe' rimedia' na' ciulada ravanando in un forum...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Scemone :mrgreen: t'piac 'o presep eh  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scemone :mrgreen: t'piac 'o presep eh  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


l'addobbo e lo smontaggio....

tanto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> Disturbati?
> Stella chiedi scusa e farò in modo di non aver letto!




O SE NO?

:sorpreso:​


----------



## xfactor (5 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> O SE NO?
> 
> :sorpreso:​



Stella tralascio lo scritto di ken il guerriero , ma sei sicura che sono io il disturbato e non tu?

riesci a reggere una guerra con me?

lascia perdere ..... ignoriamoci!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahahahah
> 
> Azz.. esorti le altre ad essere razionali, quando te hai ammesso di esserti sposata per?
> 
> ...


Che testa di cazzo...un conto è innamorarsi da persona libera a persona libera

Un conto è innamorarsi da impegnati o di una persona impegnata...quello puoi evitarlo

vedi se dovevo star qui a spiegare ste cose....

ps...ma chi ti ha raccontato che io mi sono sposata per amore?

e poi io non ho mai detto o preteso di essere coerente...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Comunque che se deve fa pe' rimedia' na' ciulada ravanando in un forum...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Si tenta di tutto no?
Sempre nuove esche, nuove imboscate, nuove strategie...
Una sporca guerra...
Ma poi casso con un nick come il tuo...ehm...le pulzelle si spaventano eh?


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> Stella tralascio lo scritto di ken il guerriero , ma sei sicura che sono io il disturbato e non tu?
> 
> riesci a reggere *una guerra* con me?
> 
> lascia perdere ..... ignoriamoci!



... forse la vuoi tu, io sono contro le guerre 


Pero', spiegami il senso del tuo interveto al commento di Sabina qua:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=102261&postcount=75


Cosa volevi dimostrare?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si tenta di tutto no?
> Sempre nuove esche, nuove imboscate, nuove strategie...
> Una sporca guerra...
> Ma poi casso con un nick come il tuo...ehm...le pulzelle si spaventano eh?


Certo, Pincetone...
funziona meglio il tuo _savoir faire_ da coglione....


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, Pincetone...
> funziona meglio il tuo _savoir faire_ da coglione....


Appunto sono un mamo no?
Come dice San Paolo, mi sono fatto tutto a tutti...
Rammollito con le rammollite...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Che testa di cazzo*...un conto è innamorarsi da persona libera a persona libera
> 
> Un conto è innamorarsi da impegnati o di una persona impegnata...quello puoi evitarlo
> 
> ...


azz... vedo che la Mignotta che e' in te comincia finalmente a farti parlare forbito...

altro che cuntessa, vajassa per te e' pure un complimento...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz... vedo che la Mignotta che e' in te comincia finalmente a farti parlare forbito...
> 
> altro che cuntessa, vajassa per te e' pure un complimento...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





:sorpreso:


:confuso:


:blabla:


:uhoh:


:blu:​


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz... vedo che la Mignotta che e' in te comincia finalmente a farti parlare forbito...
> 
> altro che cuntessa, vajassa per te e' pure un complimento...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non parlare così...
Lei è una contessa...
Libertina, capricciosa, viziosa e quant'altro...
Leggila qua agli esordi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
L'ampio suo saggio..." Si sono una troia e a voi cosa ve ne frega?":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz... vedo che l*a Mignotta che e' in te* comincia finalmente a farti parlare forbito...
> 
> altro che cuntessa, vajassa per te e' pure un complimento...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Stermi per favore eh...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Stermi per favore eh...


Tranquilla ieri sera abbiamo riso come dei pazzi...io e lei...


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquilla ieri sera abbiamo riso come dei pazzi...io e lei...


Non sopporto che si giudichi una donna per la sua attività sessuale. Si può non essere d'accordo ma non offendere. Con gli stessi epiteti poi, o sono sante o sono puttane. Ma basta, andiamo oltre i luoghi comuni su...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Non sopporto che si giudichi una donna per la sua attività sessuale. Si può non essere d'accordo ma non offendere. Con gli stessi epiteti poi, o sono sante o sono puttane. Ma basta, andiamo oltre i luoghi comuni su...


Certo...maddai Stermi...non è offensivo...almeno a noi è apparso giocattolone...del resto...se è per ridere si ride...
Ma apri un gran spiraglio eh?
Chi sta dirte che troia, non sia per certe donne un gran complimento?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquilla ieri sera *abbiamo riso come dei pazzi*...io e lei...


Cos'e' un'auto denuncia?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Scusa "conte" ma vi leggo falsi come una moneta da 5 neuri...

Comunque va bene istess' pe' farce du' ghignate, basta saperlo.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Non sopporto che si giudichi una donna per la sua attività sessuale. Si può non essere d'accordo ma non offendere. Con gli stessi epiteti poi, o sono sante o sono puttane. Ma basta, andiamo oltre i luoghi comuni su...


Beh veramente il testa di cazzo lo potrebbe riservare a quell'emerito cornutazzo che ha riempito il frigorifero alla "nobildonna" e che le "risolve" anche le bollette.

Io di quello che combina con la cacciagione me ne sbatto e' che mi viene l'orticaria quando salgono in cattedra!

Tutto li'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cos'e' un'auto denuncia?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Non siamo falsi...
Siamo molto veri quando siamo insieme eh?
Solo che ridiamo come pazzi...
E' che tante cose ci fanno ridere...
Ma si sterminator sei molto simpatico eh?
Stiamo scrivendo un libro su tradi...


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2010)

*Maltrattata*

Spero che babbo natale ti recapiti con estrema solerzia un minimo di cervello....e di dignità umana.....!!Quella sbagliata sei tu......SAPEVI CHE ERA IMPEGNATO....quindi cazzo vuoi?Il suo matrimonio fallimentare son solo affar suo....fatti un bell'esame di coscienza sempre che ne hai una.....e bada bene che la causa della tua sofferenza sei solo ed esclusivamente tu....!Se metti le mani sul fuoco...e ti bruci la colpa è del fuoco?Mi auguro tu sia una sbarbatella di 20anni non di più....in caso diverso credo avresti bisogno di un bravo psicanalista....!VERGOGNATI.....pensa a te !!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh veramente il testa di cazzo lo potrebbe riservare a quell'emerito cornutazzo che ha riempito il frigorifero alla "nobildonna" e che le "risolve" anche le bollette.
> 
> Io di quello che combina con la cacciagione me ne sbatto e' che mi viene l'orticaria quando salgono in cattedra!
> 
> ...


Ma lei è la frusta letteraria no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma ti confesso che le piace tanto giocare alla minstress...
Stivaloni lunghi, neri...frustino...corpetto...e inizia con...
" Ma perdio in che mondo viviamo?"...
Ma quale cattedra...che la contessa è buona come il pan...
Diremo che le piacciono chiamare le cose come stanno...
Lui è lì estasiato e lei fa un pompelmo...e parte in quarta..." AH come ti amo, sei tutto per me, ah sei fantastica..."...e lei" Taci XD, ti sto solo facendo un pompelmo! Smettila di sognare cose che non sono! XD!"....

Poi se tu leggi il capitolo del libro...
Noi conti abbiamo sempre ragione...ti spari nelle palle...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spero che babbo natale ti recapiti con estrema solerzia un minimo di cervello....e di dignità umana.....!!Quella sbagliata sei tu......SAPEVI CHE ERA IMPEGNATO....quindi cazzo vuoi?Il suo matrimonio fallimentare son solo affar suo....fatti un bell'esame di coscienza sempre che ne hai una.....e bada bene che la causa della tua sofferenza sei solo ed esclusivamente tu....!Se metti le mani sul fuoco...e ti bruci la colpa è del fuoco?Mi auguro tu sia una sbarbatella di 20anni non di più....in caso diverso credo avresti bisogno di un bravo psicanalista....!VERGOGNATI.....pensa a te !!!!!


Sei tornato?
C'è qualche cricca da sistemare?
Ciao Oscuro!:up:


----------



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2010)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Spero che babbo natale ti recapiti con estrema solerzia un minimo di cervello....e di dignità umana.....!!Quella sbagliata sei tu......SAPEVI CHE ERA IMPEGNATO....quindi cazzo vuoi?Il suo matrimonio fallimentare son solo affar suo....fatti un bell'esame di coscienza sempre che ne hai una.....e bada bene che la causa della tua sofferenza sei solo ed esclusivamente tu....!Se metti le mani sul fuoco...e ti bruci la colpa è del fuoco?Mi auguro tu sia una sbarbatella di 20anni non di più....in caso diverso credo avresti bisogno di un bravo psicanalista....!*VERGOGNATI*.....pensa a te !!!!!



:cooldue:VERGOGNA? ... il senso della e' sparito, qua non si vergogna piu' nessuno, anzi ... ... ... :mrgreen: .


----------



## Sterminator (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non siamo falsi...
> Siamo molto veri quando siamo insieme eh?
> Solo che ridiamo come pazzi...
> E' che tante cose ci fanno ridere...
> ...


Davero?

Non vedo l'ora di scaricarmelo dal mulo....:mrgreen:

anche se dubito molto che qualcuno reputera' conveniente far lo sforzo,chissa' perche'...boh?

Ciao chen!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Davero?
> 
> Non vedo l'ora di scaricarmelo dal mulo....:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Senti XD...
Ho già chiarito la storia di Chen...
Ci conoscemmo al DAMS al corso del fu Piero Camporesi...
All'epoca Chen si occupava delle relazioni dalla CHina di Lorenzo Magalotti.
Non sono Chen.
Sono il Contepinceton.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lei è la frusta letteraria no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma ti confesso che le piace tanto giocare alla minstress...
> Stivaloni lunghi, neri...frustino...corpetto...e inizia con...
> " Ma perdio in che mondo viviamo?"...
> ...


ocio che si abbassano le diottrie...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti XD...
> Ho già chiarito la storia di Chen...
> Ci conoscemmo al DAMS al corso del fu Piero Camporesi...
> All'epoca Chen si occupava delle relazioni dalla CHina di Lorenzo Magalotti.
> ...


Okkey come vuoi tu, chen...

e' gia' passata l'infermiera con le pilloline?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Okkey come vuoi tu, chen...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ebbene si maledetto Carter hai ragione...
Sono Chen...


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2010)

*Tornato???*

Non son mai andato via.....!Cmq....Conte hai qualche similitudine con il Chen....anzi più di una......!Detto fra noi se tu sia lui o meno poco mi interessa....tanto per motivi diversi mi state simpatici entrambi....!Cricca?qiuale cricca?Ma dai quella era na cricca di sfigati....facciamo i seri......una maestrina.....e uno sfigato.....con l'aggiuntta di un dissociato mentale...con tre  leccaglutei.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2010)

ma che corsi vi fanno al dams:rotfl:?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che corsi vi fanno al dams:rotfl:?


Beh se iniziassi a spiegarti Teoria musicale con Aldo Clementi...muori
Pensa quello di sociologia era sull'istituzione del matrimonio e la storia dei sentimenti...


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (6 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero Ettore...tutto vero...
> Ma ti metti un po in pace?
> Cos'hai?
> 
> ...


 
Ciao, patatino.... ahahahahah


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh veramente il testa di cazzo lo potrebbe riservare a quell'emerito cornutazzo *che ha riempito il frigorifero alla "nobildonna" e che le "risolve" anche le bollette.*
> 
> Io di quello che combina con la cacciagione me ne sbatto e' che mi viene l'orticaria quando salgono in cattedra!
> 
> ...


Questo non lo possiamo sapere.


----------



## Rita1973 (6 Dicembre 2010)

hihihihihhiih
se cosina legge i vostri battibecchi.... che vi dirà??? Forse non ha tempo a rispondere o insultare in questi gg...
ma è sparita?
E' da Giugno che vuole dire tutto a quella poverina... 
quanto son acida stasera.....................


----------



## Mab (7 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> scusate forse non sapete quanto ho sofferto io e quanto male mi abbia fatto questa persona.
> 
> mi spiace x lei, ma è l'unico motivo x farla pagare a lui. è il minimo x quel che mi ha fatto.


 
Ci sono cose che non capisco: ma le bugie, i tradimenti, i comportamenti subdoli.. sempre alla moglie vero?! 
Povero marito incastrato con l'inganno da una fede nuziale!!! l'amante è l'amore vero, senza la quale proprio non si può stare! ma..amore mio non posso lasciarla perchè il mutuo/i figli/il lavoro/la casa/la zia depressa/i suoceri/il cane/la vicina di casa/ecc ecc.. come faccio?!?! ma presto, vedrai! lo so che stiamo insieme da 15 anni, devi darmi ancora un po' di tempo, cosa vuoi che siano pochi mesi, qualche anno, in confronto all'ammmmore?!!

Io non voglio dire che non siano dei pezzi di m...marmellata marrone! non voglio dire che non siano degli st...onati impuniti! Però, tu che era sposato lo sapevi no?! Non si è costruito una falsa identità dato che sei al corrente anche di tutti i suoi tradimenti precedenti. 
Pensavi davvero che fosse tutta colpa della malefica moglie?! 
Sapevi che quantomeno era capace di essere un uomo orribile almeno con una donna a lui vicina, la prima a cui ha detto anni fa tutte le cosine belle che oggi diceva a te. E allora, invece di punire una povera donna che probabilmente la vita ha già punito con un compagno che non vale niente, perchè non te ne vai per la tua strada senza stare ad ascoltare il prossimo omuncolo che ti capita fra i piedi?!
Ripeto, sì è un pezzo di marmellata marrone, ma non dirmi che non ti sei voluta la bicicletta! Sarebbe bene, in certi casi, prendersi anche le proprie responsabilità per evitare di rifare la prossima volta gli stessi errori.
Auguri!


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2010)

*Appunto*

Appunto.....ha voluto la bicicletta senza sella...e adesso si lamenta che gli fa male il sedere.....!:incazzato:


----------



## Ste (9 Dicembre 2010)

Mab ha detto:


> Ci sono cose che non capisco: ma le bugie, i tradimenti, i comportamenti subdoli.. sempre alla moglie vero?!
> Povero marito incastrato con l'inganno da una fede nuziale!!! l'amante è l'amore vero, senza la quale proprio non si può stare! ma..amore mio non posso lasciarla perchè il mutuo/i figli/il lavoro/la casa/la zia depressa/i suoceri/il cane/la vicina di casa/ecc ecc.. come faccio?!?! ma presto, vedrai! lo so che stiamo insieme da 15 anni, devi darmi ancora un po' di tempo, cosa vuoi che siano pochi mesi, qualche anno, in confronto all'ammmmore?!!
> 
> Io non voglio dire che non siano dei pezzi di m...marmellata marrone! non voglio dire che non siano degli st...onati impuniti! Però, tu che era sposato lo sapevi no?! Non si è costruito una falsa identità dato che sei al corrente anche di tutti i suoi tradimenti precedenti.
> ...


 
grande!! è proprio questo che bisognerebbe far capire a certe persone!!


----------



## Maltrattata (9 Dicembre 2010)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> hihihihihhiih
> se cosina legge i vostri battibecchi.... che vi dirà??? Forse non ha tempo a rispondere o insultare in questi gg...
> ma è sparita?
> E' da Giugno che vuole dire tutto a quella poverina...
> quanto son acida stasera.....................


ho letto xke mi arrivano le notifiche via mail.... cmq vedo che in questo forum siete molto bravi ad attaccare e prendere x il culo.... x il resto ho una vita reale e un bel lavoro quindi non ho tempo x "cercare" di instaurare un serio e utile dialogo.
tanto in sto forum è tutto uno sfottò.... mi sono beccata della cretina, troia, ecc... contenti voi, contenti tutti.  saluti:mrgreen:


----------



## oceansize (9 Dicembre 2010)

:aereo: :rotfl:


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2010)

Mab ha detto:


> Ci sono cose che non capisco: ma le bugie, i tradimenti, i comportamenti subdoli.. sempre alla moglie vero?!
> Povero marito incastrato con l'inganno da una fede nuziale!!! l'amante è l'amore vero, senza la quale proprio non si può stare! ma..amore mio non posso lasciarla perchè il mutuo/i figli/il lavoro/la casa/la zia depressa/i suoceri/il cane/la vicina di casa/ecc ecc.. come faccio?!?! ma presto, vedrai! lo so che stiamo insieme da 15 anni, devi darmi ancora un po' di tempo, cosa vuoi che siano pochi mesi, qualche anno, in confronto all'ammmmore?!!
> 
> Io non voglio dire che non siano dei pezzi di m...marmellata marrone! non voglio dire che non siano degli st...onati impuniti! Però, tu che era sposato lo sapevi no?! Non si è costruito una falsa identità dato che sei al corrente anche di tutti i suoi tradimenti precedenti.
> ...



:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## federico (9 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> facile essere TRADITORI e pretendere di rovinare solo la mia vita.... eh no...
> 
> affondo io allora affondiamo tutti.
> 
> ...


purtroppo è un comportamento deviato il tuo, te lo devo dire.
finchè va bene chissene... ora tutti a fondo...

non si fa così
le scelte si devono portare fino in fondo

mollalo e non abbassarti al suo livello spalando merda come dici tu tutto intorno.


----------



## triste86 (10 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> facile essere TRADITORI e pretendere di rovinare solo la mia vita.... eh no...
> 
> affondo io allora affondiamo tutti.
> 
> ...


nessuno ti ha obbligato ad andarci con un uomo sposato, sapevi sin da subito la sua situazione sentimentale, non capisco perche' debba pagare la moglie le vostre schifezze?

non dimostri molta maturita'.....


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2010)

*Maltrattata*

Ti sei beccata ciò che ti meriti...anzi...meno di ciò che meriti....volevi i complimenti?


----------



## Eliade (10 Dicembre 2010)

Sono senza parole...se dovessero tornarmi, magari scrivo qualcosa.
Che tristezza. :unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> S
> Che tristezza. :unhappy:


Vabbè, ma qui manca proprio l'abbicci...si dice: Che Amarezza :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (10 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma qui manca proprio l'abbicci...si dice: Che Amarezza :mrgreen:


 Io l'Abc lo so, so proprio vogliamo essere precisi, conosco anche la d.  


Tutto ciò è molto più di amarezza...è proprio tristessha più assoluta!:unhappy:


----------



## Anna A (10 Dicembre 2010)

*anche tu tormentasci?*



Eliade ha detto:


> Io l'Abc lo so, so proprio vogliamo essere precisi, conosco anche la d.
> 
> 
> Tutto ciò è molto più di amarezza...è proprio *tristessha* più assoluta!:unhappy:


saudagi de tradimentasci?:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (10 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> saudagi de tradimentasci?:carneval:


 Me ne dirai di tutti i colori ma...non ho capito. :unhappy:


----------



## federico (10 Dicembre 2010)

si mannaggia se ci sarà una prossima la voglio libera, nubile o vedova


----------



## Amoremio (14 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> *1. *facile essere TRADITORI e pretendere di rovinare solo la mia vita.... eh no...
> 
> *2. *affondo io allora affondiamo tutti.
> mi ha fatto mangiare molta merda..... ora basta........ che la mangi anche sua moglie.
> ...


1. e tu dov'eri?

2. prospettiva autoassolvente tipica di chi nel profondo non riesce a non condannare sè stessi
la merda tu hai scelto di mangiarla raccontandoti che era cioccolata: che tu voglia farla mangiare alla moglie dimostra solo che non hai capito che non è lei il tuo problema

3. e questo che c'entra?
se ti raccontano che puoi volare, non per questo ti butti da un grattacielo, a meno che tu abbia così bisogno di crederci da non porti il dubbio che stiano mentendo

4. li hai voluti e li hai trovati e ora cerchi disperatamente un modo per mantenere un contatto con lui


----------



## Amoremio (14 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma vi rendete conto che siete ridicoli?
> 
> Trombate sia voi che le/i vostri consorti ognuno per i cazzi vostri e vi spacciate anche come coppie al punto da insegnare agli altri?
> 
> ...


:up:
tutto giusto
le ultime 3 parole di più


----------



## Amoremio (14 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> ho letto xke mi arrivano le notifiche via mail.... cmq vedo che in questo forum siete molto bravi ad attaccare e prendere x il culo.... x il resto ho una vita reale e un bel lavoro quindi non ho tempo x "cercare" di instaurare un serio e utile dialogo.
> tanto in sto forum è tutto uno sfottò.... mi sono beccata della cretina, troia, ecc... contenti voi, contenti tutti. saluti:mrgreen:


cavolo!

scappata prima ancora che leggessi! :carneval:

carissima, questo forum lo conoscevi già
e l'opinione sulle comunicazioni alla tradita pure
non avevi quindi bisogno di ulteriori elementi 

per un serio e utile dialogo è proficuo evitare di intimare l'autoesclusione dai tuoi 3d a chi la pensa in modo che non ti aggrada (intimazione peraltro ridicola) ed è necessario ascoltare
la valutazione negativa della comunicazione alla tradita è stata con percentuali bulgare bipartisan (traditi / traditori) in questo 3d come nel precedente
chiediti perchè, magari


----------



## Eliade (14 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la valutazione negativa della comunicazione alla tradita è stata con percentuali bulgare bipartisan (traditi / traditori) in questo 3d come nel precedente
> chiediti perchè, magari


 Che poi magari se lui avesse scelto lei (maltrattata) e avesse scelto lasciato la moglie, avrebbe detto che lei non c'entrava e che sarebbe una cosa che riguardava loro due. :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (15 Dicembre 2010)

Ah, se io tradito mi fosse trovato l'amante di lei a dirmi della "realtà"! Nessuno problema, con il sorriso sul viso gli avrei fatto ingoiare uno ad  uno i suoi denti. 
Maltrattata, attenta alla furia di chi scopre in quel momento di essere tradito, l'amante è sempre colpevole...e non ha mai la condizionale dell'affetto.


----------



## minnie (15 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ah, se io tradito mi fosse trovato l'amante di lei a dirmi della "realtà"! Nessuno problema, con il sorriso sul viso gli avrei fatto ingoiare uno ad uno i suoi denti.
> *Maltrattata, attenta alla furia di chi scopre in quel momento di essere tradito, l'amante è sempre colpevole...e non ha mai la condizionale dell'affetto.*


 :applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Mab (15 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> ho letto xke mi arrivano le notifiche via mail.... cmq vedo che in questo forum siete molto bravi ad attaccare e prendere x il culo.... x il resto ho una vita reale e un bel lavoro quindi non ho tempo x "cercare" di instaurare un serio e utile dialogo.
> tanto in sto forum è tutto uno sfottò.... mi sono beccata della cretina, troia, ecc... contenti voi, contenti tutti. saluti:mrgreen:


 
Per sfogarsi e basta c'è il diario segreto. Un forum è un luogo di confronto, e ci sentiamo tutti liberi di esprimere le proprie opinioni. 
Probabilmente, visto che sembra che ti piaccia raccontartela, la tua scusa di oggi è "tanto lì nessuno mi può capire". bene, non ti capiamo e siamo tutti molto molto cattivi. Se ti avanza del tempo (a te che hai un bel lavoro e una vita reale e non puoi perdere tempo di cercare di instaurare un sano e utile confronto, ma hai il tempo di scrivere letterine di babbo natale alla moglie del tuo amante.. non fa una piega!) dopo aver esaurito le critiche (non) costruttive sui partecipanti del forum, prova, se riesci, a fare un una piccola autoanalisi sulla tua parte in questa vicenda. Perchè ragione al 100% non l'avresti neppure nel migliore dei casi, una coppia, anche clandestina, è fatta da 2 persone e ognuno ha la sua parte di responsabilità: sii coraggiosa e cerca le tue.


----------



## Illuso (15 Dicembre 2010)

Maltrattata ha detto:


> la mia futura soddisfazione:
> ancora una volta mi ha UMILIATA, trattata da MERDA....
> 
> a breve, prima di natale, BABBO NATALE recapiterà alla moglie cornuta una letterina con le malefatte del marito... ma non solo con me, ma quelle da quando si è sposato...
> ...


Non è che per gentilezza, se dovessi mettere in pratica il tuo piano di vendetta, dicendo tutto alla di lui ignara moglie, saresti così gentile da farci sapere cosa succede dopo ?
Così tanto per curiosità, sai com'è la curiosità è ... curiosità. (Bitta)
Grazie e un felice e sereno Natale a te e a lei.


----------



## aristocat (19 Dicembre 2010)

Mab ha detto:


> Per sfogarsi e basta c'è il diario segreto. Un forum è un luogo di confronto, e ci sentiamo tutti liberi di esprimere le proprie opinioni.
> Probabilmente, visto che sembra che ti piaccia raccontartela, la tua scusa di oggi è "tanto lì nessuno mi può capire". bene, non ti capiamo e siamo tutti molto molto cattivi. Se ti avanza del tempo (a te che hai un bel lavoro e una vita reale e non puoi perdere tempo di cercare di instaurare un sano e utile confronto, ma hai il tempo di scrivere letterine di babbo natale alla moglie del tuo amante.. non fa una piega!) dopo aver esaurito le critiche (non) costruttive sui partecipanti del forum, prova, se riesci, a fare un una piccola autoanalisi sulla tua parte in questa vicenda. Perchè ragione al 100% non l'avresti neppure nel migliore dei casi, una coppia, anche clandestina, è fatta da 2 persone e ognuno ha la sua parte di responsabilità: sii coraggiosa e cerca le tue.


Da standing ovation! Non l'avevo letta...:up:
Quanno ce vò, ce vò


----------

